# Lie Nielsen Dovetail Vise



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone owns one of these and can share their experience as I am considering buying one.
It looks like a great alternative to a Moxon vise but pretty expensive.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Cant afford it. 18" space between the chain driven twin screws looks marginal although 6" between the jaws is tasty. It sure looks like it is derived from their chain driven vise they put on their benches. These vises are built like a Mack truck. 
https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/vise-hardware-chain-drive-vise-hardware


----------

